# HELP: kernel/reiserfs bug on nforce2 based motherboard

## kakakoka

The dmesg symptoms are (copied by hand and incomplete)

dma_intr: status 0x51 {driveready seekcompleteerror}

dma_intr: status 0x84 {drivestatuserror badCRC}

hda: DMA disabled

ide0: reset : success

j( repeat dma_intr errors 20 times or so)

end_request: I/O errror, dev hda sector XXXXX

Buffer I/O error device hda4 logical block YYYYY

lost page write due to I/O error on hda4

( repeat dma_intr errors 20 times or so)

journal-602 bufferwrite failed

then follows a reiserfs bug page which starts like this:

kernel BUG at fs/reiserfs/prints.c:339

invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

CPU:0

(etc)

The immediate symtoms are that a lot of apps "freeze up" and apparently nothing can be read from the drive in question including top, and the log doesnt get written (hence my hand written error message). The problem goes away after reboot and apparently the disk error goes away too. 

The problem has existed for me across two different harddrives, which are apparently both okay. I reinstalled because I thought the drive was getting old, but now its running fine under windows apparently.

Im using a 2.6.0 kernel and the harddrive is connected to a nvidia nforce2 based MSI k7n2-delta-ISLR motherboard (nvidia controller). 

Please help me pinpoint this one and get rid of it.

----------

## kakakoka

The problem usually arises after about 30 minutes of uptime.

If someone has an idea to how I can capture the dmesg output please let me know.

----------

## GeneralKane

try this command:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg > file.txt
> 
> 

 

----------

## kakakoka

Thanks, but the case is that the hard drive is down and that I need some other way.

----------

## GeneralKane

Well I suggest running the command from the Live CD and then placing the text file on a floppy and cut and pasting its contents. Also be sure your boot partition had the notail option that can be a real bitch sometimes.

----------

